# Salary for Apple Store employees



## rinse (Jul 3, 2001)

How much do the Apple store employees make for salary?

Sales people? (Is it commission based?)

Genius bar(tenders) 

Managers?

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## christefano (Jun 17, 2005)

Apple Store employees are not paid a commission. That's a good thing in my opinion, as any enthusiasm an employee shares about a product is more likely to be genuine.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 17, 2005)

Should we believe the reports that say that they dont treat employees good at apple?  I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income and there is an apple store near by


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 17, 2005)

well, if i get accepted, i'll tell you ^^


----------

